# RCBS DIES



## ldotson (Oct 27, 2009)

I am new to reloading and have questions
1. I have a set of rcbs dies for 38 / 357 (3 die set)
on the box it says 
# 18305 
Group B
.38 spcl RN 77
my question is does this die set crimp the case
and if so how do I set it to do this
I have followed instructions (from the internet) but cannot get it to crimp the case
2. Would it be in my best interest to buy a new set of dies with the crimp die

[email protected]


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I do not think RCBS makes a revolver set that does not crimp. The crimp occurs at the very end of the bullet seating step. You may just need to screw the seating die down into the press a tad more. Since you are using a 38 SPCL. set, if you are reloading 357, you need to do it gradually to keep from deforming the cases. And do not forget to set the seating stem a little higher to keep from seating the bullet too deep.


----------

